# venison



## Foxbagger3 (Nov 23, 2008)

ive been using a great recipe for venison. Id like to share, and if anyone uses it give me some feedback

its a bit spicy so.

a splash of hot pepper juice, mixed with melted butter, garlic powder, pepper, soy sauce, louisiana hot sauce, crushed red pepper and onion powder. cook on low to medium to heat.

perfect spicy recipe


----------

